# Snake Food that is now our lovelies! Advice Welcomed!



## FraHam (9 mo ago)

Here are some details:
Roscoe (male around 28 days) and Bean (male around 24 days) have been with us now for almost 3 weeks. We've been feeding them via syringe and nipple every 3-4 hours until about 2 nights ago. Now we have baby oatmeal gruel in their cage and softened cheerios and rat pellets, and are trying to "nurse" every 5-6 hours. The older one, Roscoe, is doing great! He is up to 40 grams; he also eats from the cage and with us "nursing". The younger one, Bean, isn't really "nursing" and I can't really see/know what he is getting from the cage - including water. Bean's weight hasn't decreased, but it also hasn't increased (20 g) in 2-3 days. I'm very anxious about him. They both have just finished a week of nebulizer treatments and have 6 more days of antibiotics from their pneumonia, but both sound like they are healing up nicely. Yesterday we did give both of them 20 minutes out of their cage (in a pet playpen), which they both seemed to have enjoyed. However, I'm nervous that we over stimulated them and that's why Bean isn't "nursing" now. 

Here is the question:
Anyone who has helped raise up and especially helped wean littlies, do you have any advice or any thoughts on why Bean isn't "nursing" and/or not gaining weight?

...then again, any and all advice is welcomed! Please...


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, I have a wild baby who is 11 weeks old now  At 3 weeks old, The Bean weaned himself and did fine with wet food, dry cereal and veggies like peas (they are very hydrating). I wasn't sure he was eating at all, but in the morning the food would be gone, so he was eating little bits through the night.

Try offering wet baby cereal with a bit of butter and brown sugar, adds calories and makes it tasty. Also provides hydration. Feeding with a spoon will help you see how much he is eating. 

And pics please!!! We LOVE pics of the babies 😁


----------



## FraHam (9 mo ago)

I am so excited to update! Both of our ratties seem to be out of the "oh my gods are they are going to survive" stage! They LOVE peas and the baby oatmeal. Not sure they've mastered the water bottle, but I've placed a can lid with water in the cage. ...and they have also taken some milk from the syringe!!!

Roscoe is over 50 grams now and Bean is 31 grams!

Such a win!!!

(soon as I get the pictures uploaded from my phone, I'll post pics)


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

FraHam said:


> I am so excited to update! Both of our ratties seem to be out of the "oh my gods are they are going to survive" stage! They LOVE peas and the baby oatmeal. Not sure they've mastered the water bottle, but I've placed a can lid with water in the cage. ...and they have also taken some milk from the syringe!!!
> 
> Roscoe is over 50 grams now and Bean is 31 grams!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the fold! Congratulations on your success, babies are very unpredictable in their successful upbringing. 

I have a bean. He's The Bean, Oliver Bean, Junior from the early days. He survived. and now he's my Bean, and because he's wild, he has a very different behavior. I accept The Bean for who he is, but your babies will be lovely gorgeous additions to your family!


----------



## FraHam (9 mo ago)

Here are our babies....


----------

